# DECA2 for networking a HR22-100



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, couple questions on using DECA2 (DCA2SR0-01) to connect my HR22-100 to my router. (Note: I have 2 of the DECA2 devices. One for the HR22 end and another for the Router end) I also am using a dedicated coax for this connection. (It doesn't feed any DTV or cable tv signal. It's just the old coax from when I had cable tv)

1st, which end of the deca2's get connected to the existing coax? The factory coax "pigtail", or the end that's just a coax jack?
2nd, when using DECA2 with a HR22-100, do I need seperate power supplies, or will the DVR power them?

Thanks! I've googled and searched this forum but these questions didn't return any hits..


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The DECA 'Pigtail' goes to the DVR Sat1 and is powered by the HR22'

If using another DECA as a bridge to your network at the router or switch port, you'll need a power supply to connect where the DVR would normally be.


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, so the DECA2 gets power from the coax? Cause Im just using a peice of dedicated/stand alone coax (no sat signal) as a means to connect the internet from my router to the "ethernet" port on the DVR.. Sounds like the "pigtail" ends won't be used at all in my case.. Guess that means I'll need a power supply for each end (ie: both DECA2's) ??


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Im getting further confused the more research I do.. Every instance describes a case where the coax bridge is also feeding a signal from a sattelite.. Im just using a seperate piece of coax, not connected to anything, as a bridge between my router (ethernet port) and DVR (ethernet port)..

I used to have a wireless gaming adapter that did this, but it bit the dust.. It would wirelessly get the ethernet signal from my router and pump it into the ethernet port on the DVR.. Im just trying to hard wire it now, but don't have a ethernet cable long enough to do so, so Im using a coaxial cable instead, using a deca2 device on each end to basically turn this piece of stand alone coax into an ethernet cable.. Does that make sense?

If the above scenario makes sense, do I need power supplies on each end and or any filters or anything else?

Thanks again and sorry, I "thought" I was network savy to some extent.. :bang :rolling:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mickstix said:


> Oh, so the DECA2 gets power from the coax?


No, the DECA gets power from the receiver. If there is no receiver to power the DECA as like the one by your router, then you need a power supply for the DECA, the coax feeding the DECA by your router needs to connect to the SWM splitter as well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mickstix said:


> Im getting further confused the more research I do.. Every instance describes a case where the coax bridge is also feeding a signal from a sattelite.. Im just using a seperate piece of coax, not connected to anything, as a bridge between my router (ethernet port) and DVR (ethernet port)..
> 
> I used to have a wireless gaming adapter that did this, but it bit the dust.. It would wirelessly get the ethernet signal from my router and pump it into the ethernet port on the DVR.. Im just trying to hard wire it now, but don't have a ethernet cable long enough to do so, so Im using a coaxial cable instead, using a deca2 device on each end to basically turn this piece of stand alone coax into an ethernet cable.. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


That won't work. See post above. If you want wireless connection, then you need a wireless DECA


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Nah, I didn't want to go wireless again, it was just the scenario I used, to explain how internet signal made it's way into my DVR before, via a wireless gaming adapter.

But anyway, your saying a -stand alone- piece of coax can't be used as a bridge between my router and DVR using these dca2 devices?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, with a power supply and deca on each end. The power supply has a coax connection to the 'Pigtail' where normally a DVR or splitter port would be.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Put this next to your (SWITCH OR Router) RG6 goes ro your Swm block -Cat5 goes to your network (DONE)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Directv-Broadband-Deca-Adapter-ON-Demand-Cinema-Plus-Satellite-TV-Internet-MRV/171056309357?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27538%26meid%3D2acc7632aade4ad9b5880a9ba558018b%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D11353%26rk%3D8%26rkt%3D24%26sd%3D141502872375

Connect the Deca you have to your HR22 SAT1 and the CAT5 from it to the RJ45 - (as stated) the DECA you have would work as they used in the very early days (with additional power supply) at the Network location- The power adapter might be hard to locate -that's why I posted the wired example.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DirecTV-DCA2SR0-Ethernet-to-Coax-DECA-II-Home-Adapter-Power-Supply-/181614300522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a490e4d6a


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! I already have the deca2's w/power supplies.. Just waiting till the fat man comes down the chimney before hooking it up! :grin:

To clear some/any confusion.. My system doesn't have any SWM or splitters, etc.. Our DTV installer just ran 2 rg6's from the LNB down to the DVR. (No where near our router/netwrok hub) I've included a diagram to help clarify. Thanks for the help!!

KEY: Red = RG6 (line between dca2's is an old run of _cable tv_ RG6 that was no longer being used)
Yellow = Ethernet cable
Dotted Yellow = Wireless Ethernet
Green = Cable Internet RG6


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Well - That means your NOT on SWM Service SO unless you convert your LNB to SWM and add a PI power supply - You can wait a little longer to hook up your stuff as it won't work. Deca only works on Single wire. (SWM) -Meaning your HR22 would only have on RG6 Connected to your SAT 1 Not 2 as you have now.

You can go to you D* account and send a email to activate (ethernet) unsupported to connect to the internet- on your account then run a CAT 5 cable to your router switch and connected the HR22 to the internet -That way


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, that's where Im confused.. The only thing the DECAs (in my case) need to do is distribute the ethernet signal. Do they need a DTV satellite signal running inside the RG6, along side the ethernet signal, in order to do that?

Basically Im doing what you mentioned about a cat 5 from router to hr22, just with RG6 coax and deca's..


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Mickstix said:


> Well, that's where Im confused.. The only thing the DECAs (in my case) need to do is distribute the ethernet signal. Do they need a DTV satellite signal running inside the RG6, along side the ethernet signal, in order to do that?
> 
> Basically Im doing what you mentioned about a cat 5 from router to hr22, just with RG6 coax and deca's..


If that's what your doing -deca for internet only -then it will work for that as long as it's over a Spare RG6 - Not connect to the receiver SAT Cables in use


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that this is what you need to do:

Connect both non-pigtail ends to the power supplies with short pieces of coax. Remove the pigtails and connect the two decas to one another using the coax that you already have installed. Connect the Ethernet on one end to your router and on the other end to your DVR.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm pretty sure that this is what you need to do:
> 
> Connect both non-pigtail ends to the power supplies with short pieces of coax. Remove the pigtails and connect the two decas to one another using the coax that you already have installed. Connect the Ethernet on one end to your router and on the other end to your DVR.


Actually it's the other way around. The power supply comes with a coax (female) end. Connect it to the DECA 'pigtail' just like it would be the DVR supplying power. Connect the other end to the coax and the Ethernet to Ethernet jack. Same at the router end.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Actually it's the other way around. The power supply comes with a coax (female) end. Connect it to the DECA 'pigtail' just like it would be the DVR supplying power. Connect the other end to the coax and the Ethernet to Ethernet jack. Same at the router end.


That makes sense.


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the knowledge and help! I hope to solve any mysteries in a 9 more days! :righton:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> You can go to you D* account and send a email to activate (ethernet) unsupported to connect to the internet-


There is no need to send email to connect to the internet with ethernet, the email is used to run WHDVR on ethernet which is unsupported


----------

